# digitising



## logos unlimited (May 15, 2015)

HI All,
Paul from the UK just a quick question from across the pond ,
Ive been using David Sharp for all are digitising but we have been sending some back lately and at £15 each I would expect it perfect every time! Can anyone recommend a cheaper one that they have worked with and still good quality !
thanks For any help


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Embroidery Digitizing Service, Embroidery Digitizer


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Check out Artwork Source Vector Drawing & Embroidery Digitizing Services


----------



## Megadigitizing (Oct 1, 2014)

Please check PM thanks.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

i do all designs in $10 per design


----------

